# Why do you fly fish?



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

I've searched the search engine, gone spin fishing with friends who are fly fishing, and even practiced with a fly rod in my back yard. I am close to making the plunge but I don't understand why so many people are addicted to fly fishing. I know the best way to understand is to experience it first hand, so heres my real question. Where do I start? I would like a versatile rod (5-6 weight) that I can handle most fish with. But with so many rods on the market, what should I buy? Should I spend 20 or 200? Where should I go? I from Dayton and fish places with a lot of overhangs. Any advice would be appreciated.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd try a 9 foot 6 weight Cabela's combo. They're a decent first outfit and they'll get your foot in the door. It should handle decent sized bass, panfish, and carp just fine. (Trout too lol) I have an older version of today's combos and I still use it a lot 15 years later. 

For me, it presented a challenge. That's why I liked it. And still do. I set new goals every year and *usually* accomplish them.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Why do I fly fish? That's a very deep question, and I'm not sure that I have one answer. I do know that I enjoy it immensely. Before I started fly fishing, I thought it was about astute snobs going out and putting on the front, simply because most people don't fly fish. I guess I got this perception from the handful of magazines that I had picked up. Boy was I wrong.
[/COLOR] 
Fly fishing is very relaxing, energizing, fulfilling, and adventuresome. For me, I think it gets me closer to nature. I like to wade. I now tie my own flies. Presentation is everything. I think I spend more energy fly fishing - not from the casting, but from wading and hiking more. Don't get me wrong - I still fly fish ponds, but I much prefer creeks and streams.

When I would spin fish, I would carry a big heavy tacklebox, full of stuff to chuck at the fish - worms, spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, cranks, top waters, etc..you name it, I have it. But now, when I fish on the fly, everything I need fits into a single pocket in my vest. My net is on a ripcord slewn over my left shoulder, and my fly rod in my right hand. A simple pair of nippers are attached to my vest along with a set of forceps, and a couple spare leaders and tippets are in a spare pocket. Maybe I'll even have a thingamabobber, I don't know, it depends on if I remember one or not.

I find that I catch more fish on the fly than I do with other artificial lures.

I can't believe how difficult it is to answer that simple question, why do I fly fish. Maybe it's the cold medicine I'm on, I don't know.... But it's one heck of a can of worms for my head to wrap around right about now.

Equipment - what do you need to start? I think a 5 or 6wt rod is a good start. Cabela's has some really good deals going on right now in their bargain bin. With the quality of stuff nowadays, even the entry level stuff is pretty good. For fly fishing, I'd definitly focus my money on the rod over the reel - since the rod does the casting and fish fighting. Unless you're TARGETING steelhead or larg stripers, you won't really need a super duper reel here in Ohio. It'll basically be used to hold the line. I can say that, but I'm actually a reel junkie with an addiction for machined aluminum. It's sick, I know. 

OK, who's next to describe the addiction?


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

Sbreech, that was fun read, well done.  A beginner combo at Gander Mountain would suffice? (That's the closest to me)

How long did it take you to figure out what flies to use, and when to use them? Is that just part of the "fun"? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

I look at fly fishing the same way i look at bowhunting with a recurve. It is challenging, takes more skill than technology, and is less popular than spin fishing, or compound bows. But you will find that the people who are interested in either, are pretty much goofy for it. I play three stringed instruments, a fly rod, a traditional bow, and an old 5 string banjo. I dont claim to be good at any of them, but i enjoy the hell out of it.

My advice on your first setup is to buy the best you can afford. But that being said, you can get yourself a very nice outfit for under a hundred dollars. 

In my opinion fly fishing is one of those things one cannot just dabble in, you will either become obsessed with it, or lose interest.


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

Maybe I know subconsciously that I will be obsessed, therefore don't get involved. My obsession for fishing in general is bad enough. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wahoo3366 (Aug 16, 2011)

I went down to Bass Pro in Cinci over the weekend and bought a fly fishing rod combo, it is a 6 wt 9 foot rod and it came with backing, fly string and the leader for 129.00 and also a soft case.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I fish because I love to; because I love the environs where trout are found, which are invariably beautiful and I hate the environs where crowds of people are found, which are invariably ugly; because of all the television commercials, cocktail parties, and assorted social posturing I thus escape; because, in a world where most men seem to spend their lives doing things they hate, my fishing is at once an endless source of delight and an act of small rebellion; because trout do not lie or cheat and cannot be bought or bribed or impressed by power, but respond only to quietude and humility and endless patience; because I suspect that men are going along this way for the last time, and I for one don't want to waste the trip; because mercifully there are no telephones on trout waters; [4]because only in the woods can I find solitude without loneliness; because bourbon out of an old tin cup always tastes better out there; because maybe one day I will catch a mermaid; and, finally, not because I regard fishing as being so terribly important but because I suspect that so many of the other concerns of men are equally unimportant - and not nearly so much fun. (From Anatomy of a Fisherman by Robert Traver)


having said that, fly fishing is fishing taken to a whole new level. it generally requires you to be far more in tune with whats happening than normal fishing. and as such, its more challenging.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Patricio said:


> I fish because I love to; because I love the environs where trout are found, which are invariably beautiful and I hate the environs where crowds of people are found, which are invariably ugly; because of all the television commercials, cocktail parties, and assorted social posturing I thus escape; because, in a world where most men seem to spend their lives doing things they hate, my fishing is at once an endless source of delight and an act of small rebellion; because trout do not lie or cheat and cannot be bought or bribed or impressed by power, but respond only to quietude and humility and endless patience; because I suspect that men are going along this way for the last time, and I for one don't want to waste the trip; because mercifully there are no telephones on trout waters; [4]because only in the woods can I find solitude without loneliness; because bourbon out of an old tin cup always tastes better out there; because maybe one day I will catch a mermaid; and, finally, not because I regard fishing as being so terribly important but because I suspect that so many of the other concerns of men are equally unimportant - and not nearly so much fun. (From Anatomy of a Fisherman by Robert Traver)
> 
> 
> having said that, fly fishing is fishing taken to a whole new level. it generally requires you to be far more in tune with whats happening than normal fishing. and as such, its more challenging.


That's a great passage, but I would add that in a way, it perpetuates the notion that "fly fishing is for trout." I, personally, try to show as many people as possible that fly fishing isn't a trout thing, it's a style of fishing that can be adapted to chase virtually any species. Warm water, cold water, salt water, fly fishing can be an effective method of fishing. Nothing against the bug sippers, I like catching them, too, but fly fishing is not a trout-specific activity.

I fly fish for many of the same reasons listed above. It's more of a challenge, it has more of a "bowhunting" feel to it like Fontinalis said, and I do agree that it takes a little more skill. I would also add that fly fishing for warmwater species, at least in Ohio, is like hitting an untapped resource. A fly fisherman can present things to bass, panfish, and other species that conventional fishermen can't show them. And speaking of what people can and can't show the fish, add in the element of fly tying to the mix. When I can't get out and fish, I tie flies. You can take a few clumps of fur, some flash, maybe some plastic eyes, and some thread, and turn out something that can't be bought in a store. You have the freedom to create anything you want to create and show the fish a dry fly, emerger, streamer, or nymph pattern that nobody else has in their boxes. Obviously conventional gear fishermen can create their own jigs, cranks, topwaters, etc...but it seems to be a lot less common in that realm of fishing as opposed to tying and fly fishing. Having a pack full of unique color patterns and flies gives me an extra boost of confidence when I fish heavily pressured water. Fly fishing is a full-fledged addiction that doesn't take much to get started on. You've been warned.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Here is my short answer:
I was fortunate to be born to a family that fished with a fly rod. I will always remember that old yellow fiber glass rod that my grandfather gave me when I was four. I was fortunate to really know no other way of trout fishing until I was older. There is just something magical about the fly rod.
For me, it incorporates all that is good about being outside. I become far more aware of my surroundings and less aware of time, work and the things that cause stress. I notice things that others may not even realize exist: the bugs, the behavior of the birds, the clouds, the water temperature, the position of the sun, the spider webs, and sometimes even the fish.
I think that fly fishing incorporates every skill that a successful outdoorsman needs: patience, knowledge, observation skills, precision, stealth, the ability to see with both your eyes and your ears, and finally a true love for being outside. If you do everything right, you are rewarded with a fish, but there are never any guarantees. 
There is nothing more satisfying than slowly sneaking in to range of a rising trout, making the perfect cast and watching that fish slowly, methodically, and confidently rise to sip your fly. Ahhh! Perfection.
It is not for everybody and some may never find a feel for the fly rod. There are snobs whose arrogance can leave you with a bitter after taste. However, a true fly fisher is only concerned with what the fish thinks or if they think at all.
Spend what you feel comfortable with. I am a big fan of an 8 foot 4wt, but that is just me. You will never go wrong with a 5wt. It just depends on what you want to chase.

Fontinalis- Amen, I too love my five string and my long bow!

Merf


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm just getting into fly fishing myself but the reasons I wanted to start were:
I started tying flies first (why? I don't know) since I had all these flies around. I may as well be able to use them.
Being able to catch fish with something I made sounds awesome to me. More of an accomplishment. 
Being able to present fish with something they've never seen should give me an edge on the HIGH pressure waters I fish.
Plus. Watching someone fly casting is beautiful to me. I wanna be able to do that too.

Many more reasons but those come to mind and typing on my phone takes too long.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I will also affirm what everyone else has already stated. The first time (and it will happen) you get that leader stuck in a tree branch, weed, rock etc... will make you more aware of your surroundings (funny how that happens). You will become more aware of your surroundings when you are in tune with where your fly line is falling around your feet. You will become more aware of your surroundings the first time you take a dunk because that rock or hole was a little different than you expected. You will become more aware of your surroundings when you can't cast a country mile like you could with your spin gear and you are forced to move a little closer to that nice water hole. 

You will become more aware when you get your knuckles rapped by the reel handle as that carp takes off with that fly. You will become more aware as the fly line passes through your fingers on stripping in that fly. You will become more aware when you see callouses or bumps where that fly line passes through your fingers. You will become more aware when you lose a fish and play back in your mind over and over and over what should of happened to bring that fish to hand.

I have yet to catch a trout but the small mouth, largemouth, carp, panfish have been a blast. Hybrids are my target for this year.

In regard to gear, I have found myself going towards the lower weight rods. I suggest a 5wt because you will eventually get a 3 wt.  Ask sbreech. Plus, a lot of rods seem to say 5wt when in reality they are a 6 wt. Marketing is funny that way I guess. 

For a reel, I like click and pawl instead of disk drag. IMHO, I am more connected with the action (reel palming), less complicated gear, and I don't fish for tarpon or marlin. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

Well I 'm giving it a shot. Just bought a decent combo at Bass Pro Shop and a couple flies to practice at the pond by my house.

Stupid question warning: is there a certain way to fish every fly? For example, I bought a grasshopper for bluegill and bass, should I cast and let it sit, and just keep re casting to mimic a fallen grasshopper?

Thanks guys!
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, God forbid PETA sees my next remark....try to get your fly to mimic the way it would act if it were a real one. Take a live grasshopper and toss him in the water. Does he just sit there? Nope. He will move around for a while, then be still for a bit. Duration may change....

A dry fly sits on top. A wet fly goes under the surface. Sometimes a slow action will work, sometimes still, sometimes a fast jerk. It all depends on the fish, the weather, the moon, and the waders you're wearing.  Seriously, it's just like other methods of fishing, only with different tools. You'll need to fool the fish. You're near Dayton, right? That means you're pretty close to the Mad River. Lots of trout there. BUT, don't limit yourself to just trout. Panfish and Bass are a hoot to catch on the fly, and it may actually be easier to learn to cast in a pond with a manicured bank than in a stream with branches overhanging. I'm sure there is one or two or three of us on this board that wouldn't mind hooking up to fish and give / recieve pointers/tips/advice once in a while.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ARReflections said:


> In regard to gear, I have found myself going towards the lower weight rods. I suggest a 5wt because you will eventually get a 3 wt.  Ask sbreech. Plus, a lot of rods seem to say 5wt when in reality they are a 6 wt. Marketing is funny that way I guess.
> 
> For a reel, I like click and pawl instead of disk drag. IMHO, I am more connected with the action (reel palming), less complicated gear, and I don't fish for tarpon or marlin.
> 
> My 2 cents.


Hehehe....I agree with this. I've always been a UL fisherman, from spinning up to fly fishing. I enjoy the feel of the fight, probably the way Rocky liked getting punched in the face 1000 times before he decided to win a fight.  And I'm also a big fan of click/pawl reels. My first one was a Redington Drift on a 2wt, and it has a nice sound. My next one was an Abel TR light on a 1wt Superfine, with a very mellow sound. I just picked up a Forbes Magnesium for my 3wt glass short Cabelas rod. It's a bit loud, but it will mellow. The dang thing is only 2.2 ounces, so it'll be an all-day caster's dream. Now, I cannot deny that I'm enamored with a well designed drag reel, but it better be dang sweet, very light, and very smooth - which brings me to either the Nautilus FWX or the Hatch Plus 1 (my next reel, in the distant future)


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

sbreech said:


> Well, God forbid PETA sees my next remark....try to get your fly to mimic the way it would act if it were a real one. Take a live grasshopper and toss him in the water.


Thanks for the late night laugh!

I enjoy getting out and meeting new people anyways and would like to meet up with anyone willing to put up with me! I am in Beaverceek near Dayton, and I am gonna stick to a wide open pond for a day or two first, then try the mad.  thanks for the advice, I told you it was a stupid question.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ChrisCreekWalker said:


> Thanks for the late night laugh!
> 
> I enjoy getting out and meeting new people anyways and would like to meet up with anyone willing to put up with me! I am in Beaverceek near Dayton, and I am gonna stick to a wide open pond for a day or two first, then try the mad.  thanks for the advice, I told you it was a stupid question.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
There are no stupid questions, only stupid people. Errrr, I don't think that's how it goes...  JUST KIDDIN!!! Welcome to the obsession!


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

sbreech said:


> There are no stupid questions, only stupid people. Errrr, I don't think that's how it goes...  JUST KIDDIN!!! Welcome to the obsession!


Thanks? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

ChrisCreekWalker said:


> Thanks for the late night laugh!
> 
> I enjoy getting out and meeting new people anyways and would like to meet up with anyone willing to put up with me! I am in Beaverceek near Dayton, and I am gonna stick to a wide open pond for a day or two first, then try the mad.  thanks for the advice, I told you it was a stupid question.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Hey, I live in kettering right by beavercreek. I can walk to the beavercreek line from my house. Maybe sometime soon we can meet up at kettering rec. Center or something, lots of bluegill and some decent bass in there. That's where I plan on catching my first fish on the fly. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

Sounds good Zach, I will shoot you a PM.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ChrisCreekWalker said:


> Thanks?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Don't mention it.  Just an old silly phrase that my high school history teacher used to say (jokingly of course!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

man, i love this thread.

my reason, or excuse, follows a different road. i love to use my spinning gear for walleyes, crappies and smallmouths. it's what i have been doing since the 60s and will continue to do so. i love sitting along a bank at night with my 5500cs waiting for mr. whiskers to come along and eat my shrimp. to me, it's relaxing.

fly fishing is a different flavor. when i look at casting rods and spinning rods, i see fish catching tools. when i look at a fly combo, i see something alluring, something beautiful, something artistic. when i use a fly rod, i seem to concentrate more on what my presentation is doing. i think. i romanticize the sport. no boat fumes, no competition, no hurried casts and retrieves. peace and solitude and deep thought. fly fishing is for thinking men, for men who create change, who have dreams and visions. i love jimmy carter all the more having learned of his love of the long rod.

when i want fish on the table, i use convention gear. when i want to feel special, or good, or fulfilled, there can only be one choice.

weird, eh?


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

rapman said:


> man, i love this thread.
> 
> my reason, or excuse, follows a different road. i love to use my spinning gear for walleyes, crappies and smallmouths. it's what i have been doing since the 60s and will continue to do so. i love sitting along a bank at night with my 5500cs waiting for mr. whiskers to come along and eat my shrimp. to me, it's relaxing.
> 
> ...


Not weird, well put.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

__________________________


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

Awesome photos!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

I read, with great pleasure, all of the posts in response to the initial question.

I also found that answering that simple question wasn't all that simple. LOL

SBreech's post was pretty much on the money in regard to the way I feel about it.

While it's not my intention to get all "cosmic" about it, I have to say that much of it is spiritual for me. I'm more in touch with nature, with the water, with myself.

Like many here, I started out on the spin casting combo when I was young; and I used to look at flyfishing as both difficult and as too much work.

As I got older, and after having been introduced to flyfishing from both my grandfather and my father, it became a more peaceful way of fishing for me, and it also made me more proactive in the pursuit.

Because I started out on small creeks and streams in NW Pennsylvania, wading was a large part of the experience, and I found myself very attracted to the exploration itself- walking a stream, isolated, looking for those perfect spots of riffles into holes, watching small speckies rising to take early morning or late afternoon hatches, the sound of the water over rocks...

It's difficult to describe; many people don't want to have to work at it, or walk to where the fish are, and explaining these things to someone who just wants to get out of their car, throw up a lawn chair and chuck a worm into a lake is nearly impossible... although I'd never begrudge anyone from fishing in whatever manner they prefer; I'm not an elitist about it, I only know what I enjoy.

I now tie my own flies, which is another pleasure added to the experience. There's something magical about watching a fish rise to a fly you have tied yourself.

My suggestion is to start with a 5 wt combo, with the reel loaded with a weight forward (WF) floating line. Start on small ponds or even lakes where the overhang and brush is at a minimum, so that your initial casting experience isn't marred by hanging up in trees - I promise you'll get enough of that once you start fishing streams. LOL

As far as knowing which fly pattern to use, this comes from experience, but in the beginning, watching your surroundings can be helpful. If you see fish rising to the surface, it's a good indicator that you should use a dry fly.

If nothing is rising, then a wet fly or bead head - something that sinks - would be a good place to start.

Streamers and hair wings can also be productive - these patterns tend to imitate small baitfish (minnows) and are great for crappie and bass.

There is a massive amount of online material to read on the subject.

Good luck, have fun, and welcome to the religion.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

I got started flyfishing 15 yrs ago because i got tired of spin casting for trout. I wanted more of a challenge than just chucking joe flys and powerbait at stocked fish. I also much appreciate the solutude aspect of getting away from the crowds and also prospecting for new waters. I perfer fishing for cold water trout but being 3 hrs away from the mountains only makes that possible a couple times a year. Flyfishing was easier to learn initially than id expected, but also there are many small things that must be picked up thru experience.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

So I could spend 10 grand on every version of hook, thread, fur, feather & fiber on Earth.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I fly fish because I'm not motivated to work as an alternative activity.


----------



## richland fly guy (Feb 24, 2012)

I kinda chanced into fly fishing. My wives great grandfather had gotten to a point where he couldnt take care of himself any more. The wife and I where helping clean out hos mobile home and shed, when her grandma said I cohld have anything I wanted as far as the fishing and hunting things went. Well I inherited to old bamboo rods that I had no idea how to work. 

Fast forward about four years I had developed a relationship with a man that has this sickness as he refers to it, called fly fishing. I asked him if he could take a look at my rods and kinda let me know what I had. He told me if I was going to learn how to fly fish to not learn on these. He gave me a reel with line and leader, his old tying vise and some basic tools fot tying. The wife got me my "learning" rod for me. Which is a 5/6 wt. 9' rod. I am still very green when it comes to fly fishing but it is in my blood for good.

I must also add that before being introduced to fly fishing I am a archery hunter. That is my first love of the outdoors and always will be. I quickly realized the simularities between archery and fly fishing. I believe this is why I took such a quick liking to the sport. I am enjoying this journey and dont see a end in site.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I must say, I am an avid smallmouth fisherman using baitcasting gear and kayaks. The kayak changed the fishing for me. It made fishing much more peaceful and encompassing.

I have only used a fly rod once as a boy on bluegills in a pond. I'm currently on OGF to grab some insight from fly fisherman this afternoon, as I am leaving to buy my first rod in a few minutes. Aside from getting into the technical components of the sport, the reason I'm buying a rod in the first place is because I had convinced myself that it would be like rapman said below. I'm glad others have felt this way about their fly fishing journey, as I'm only about to set off.

It's a great thing to think that everyone's reasons that they've written here for why they do it, have become my reason for starting. Thanks for sharing everyone.



rapman said:


> when i look at a fly combo, i see something alluring, something beautiful, something artistic. when i use a fly rod, i seem to concentrate more on what my presentation is doing. i think. i romanticize the sport. no boat fumes, no competition, no hurried casts and retrieves. peace and solitude and deep thought. fly fishing is for thinking men, for men who create change, who have dreams and visions.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

rapman has it right.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

I have been watching this thread and guess I had to think about it to put it in perspective. Having fished Local Bass Circuits/Tournaments for about 5 years or so....I finished my last "season" and felt burned out. While this always seemed to be the case..the last time it happened...the desire never came back...Problem was, I love to fish and the outdoors....One evening I pulled out my 5 foot Ugly Stick Ultra Light and bought some wax worms and headed to a pond. 2 hours later and 2 doz gill later...I remembered what it was like to fish for the sake of fun. 

Well, for my 42nd birthday I decided I was going to climb Mt Washington in NH and with a little researched found that there are numerous trout streams and unbelievable access...So I purchased a 5wt....then an 8wt...and the addiction followed...Honestly there is a "cosmic" thing about it...Fly casting has been characterized to me by one person as very cathardic...I tend to agree...when you finally find your timing and stroke...there is nothing like it!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

For the ladies, of course.

Does anyone do anything for any other reason?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

nitsud said:


> For the ladies, of course.
> 
> Does anyone do anything for any other reason?


The ladies do.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

As do you fallen513. I appreciate a guy who lets imagery do the talking,
that's close to home for me. Nice shots!



fallen513 said:


> rapman has it right.


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

Bump

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Angl3r (May 29, 2012)

I learned that if u make your own flies then u understand it better. I fly fish for trout and have prob cought 10 in the last 2 years cuz im usually busy. Biggest one so far is 33 inch using a olive wooly bugger. It pays off when u catch the big ones


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

___________________________________________________


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Scenery and the catch.


----------

